# LABPE cjc no dac/GHRP-6/IGF-1LR3 PCT



## Jack_Hammer (Feb 20, 2013)

So I decided I would run a log for the next four weeks using the above peptides along with my pct.
Stats now are 239 lbs. 6'0  and 40 yo.   not sure BF% but have visible abs still after bulk...

LABPE had the goods in the mail the next day and quick delivery.  Arrived today and recon'd them.  
Will be doing 100 mcg cjc no dac and 100mcg ghrp-6 3 times daily and use IGF post workouts.

Kinda thought you guys were full of shit when you talked about the hunger 20 minutes after injection, but my test subject was starving....

I will post updates at a minimum every other day


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for the log!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 20, 2013)

I can barely get to the food fast enough when researching with GHRP-6.  It's an endless appetite too.


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 20, 2013)

Once you get a little more used to the peps, I'd up the doses a little. my personal sweet spot for ghrps is 250mcg and for cjc 150mcg. Most of my clients prefer higher doses than 100/100 as well.


----------



## Jack_Hammer (Feb 21, 2013)

Vibrant said:


> Once you get a little more used to the peps, I'd up the doses a little. my personal sweet spot for ghrps is 250mcg and for cjc 150mcg. Most of my clients prefer higher doses than 100/100 as well.



I was at 100mcg's cause I thought I had read that that was the saturation point...  don't need to tell me twice to up dosages... lol


----------



## Jack_Hammer (Feb 21, 2013)

Day 2 -
Pretty much the same as day one.  no training today so I cut back on carbs so that was a real treat with the ghrp-6!  train back tomorrow so it will be first inj. of IGF-1 LR3 for test subject.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 22, 2013)

6 made me very hungry, so I stick with 2. Everyone is different though.


----------



## Jack_Hammer (Feb 22, 2013)

returnofthdragon said:


> 6 made me very hungry, so I stick with 2. Everyone is different though.



sure, now you tell me!  I will definitely have to try that next time around.  
back today, inject igf-1 LR3 post workout, 

doses at 4AM 12PM and 9PM
bumping ghrp-6 to 200 and cjc no dac to 150 all three doses

IGF-1LR3 @ 50 mcgs post workout


----------



## Jack_Hammer (Feb 23, 2013)

doses at 4AM 12PM and 9PM again at ghrp-6 to 200 and cjc no dac to 150 all three doses.  
50 mcg's IGF-1LR3 after legs today.  

another great night of sleep which is a really amzing for me as I have issues sleeping thru the night.  one thing I have noticed now, granted only 6 days in so not sure if its the placebo effect, but I have more energy at work, talkative and just more alert.  very impressed so far...


----------



## Jack_Hammer (Feb 25, 2013)

weekend protocol was the same as above.  Been a week on peps and PCT.  weight was at 234, down five lbs. in a week but has to be 99% water.   definition is really coming back and strength is what it was on cycle.  really liking the peptides so far...


----------



## Jack_Hammer (Feb 26, 2013)

Things continue to go very well for me PCT.  strength may actually be up a little.  Trained legs and felt strong and energetic.  Was able to get 16 reps at 315 using the safety squat bar.  took the 50 mcg's bilaterally and cjc and ghrp-6 3x's at 150 mcg and 200 mcg
Sleep continues to be prime as well.


----------



## Jack_Hammer (Feb 27, 2013)

Pumps are starting to get insanely intense.  Doesn't take long...   trained chest and shoulders this morning and it feels like my delts are still pumped 3 hours later.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 27, 2013)

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Jack_Hammer (Mar 1, 2013)

Protocol continues to be the same 200 mcg ghrp-6 and 150 mcg of cjc no dac 3x daily. taking IGF-1 LR3 post workout @ 50 mcg.

Trained back yesterday and had legs today.  Strength has not went down at all since I started PCT.  Weight has dropped some, but has had no effect on strength.  Energy levels and workouts have been very good.  Have never felt so good during a PCT! 
the pumps on workout days continue to be crazy...


----------



## Jack_Hammer (Mar 3, 2013)

Weight is at 231, continue to drop weight while still leaning out very nicely.  Trained chest and shoulders yesterday and did arms today.  The pumps and vascularity are really pronounced.  Got told by two people today that I have packed on some serious weight.  lol  
with results like I am seeing, I am going to keep the same protocol


----------



## dukeface13 (Mar 4, 2013)

Awesome log so far keep it up! Also have you noticed any more increase in hunger since bumping up the dose of the ghrp-6?


----------



## Jack_Hammer (Mar 4, 2013)

thanks...  The hunger is crazy either dose.  I am just getting more used to it now I think and know what to expect.  First time running peps and certainly not the last!


----------



## Jack_Hammer (Mar 4, 2013)

Things are great. can't see why I would vary anything up at this point.  Focus and energy at work and in gym are better than when I was on. cycle.

 Trained legs today, included my session just for fun, it is stupid to say the least....  I am and will be laying on this couch for the rest of the night...
Legs ? 15 sets:

Lying legcurls - Do 3-4warm up sets first. This week you are going to do 1.5?s. So do a full rep andthen a partial out of the bottom. That equals one rep. I want 4 sets of 15 likethis. *4 total work sets.*
Safety Squat bar Squat ? One balls out set, work up in weight slowly *1total work set.*

Empty bar x15 (warm up)
135 x 10(warm up)
185 x 6(warm up) 
225 x 6(warm up) added 3 sets of chains
245 x 4(feeder set)  with chains
265x 4(feeder set)with chains
275 x 3(feeder set) with chains
295 x 3(feeder set) with chains
315x 13 (work set) with 3 sets of chain per side
lay on floor for 5 minutes

Smith Machine lunge ?  Do 3 sets of 12on each side. Do all reps on side, then do the other. *3 total work sets at 165*

Leg press ? Time to destroy your quads. I want you tostart with a weight that is good for 20 reps in your strongest position. On yournext set, drop the weight some, and drop your feet a few inches on the platformfor a little more VMO/teardrop. On your third set, drop the weight again, andalso drop your feet another inch or two. I want you to rep these to failure,and then use your hands to push out another 10 reps.  *3 totalwork sets.*5 plates aside x 8 (feeder set)
7 plates aside x 20
6 plates aside x 20 with feet two inches lower
5 plates aside x 20 with feet another 2 inches lower and then used hands for 10 moreassisted reps. Pain.

After thisset stretch each quad hard for 30 seconds.

*Goal ? Supramaxpump*


Barbell stifflegged deads  ? Sit back with your hips and geta nice slow stretch on these. Keep your chest up and lower back tight. Use 25pound plates for increased range of motion.Use a moderate weight and do 4 setsof 8 perfect reps. Only come up ? of the way, keeping constant tension onquads. *4 total work sets at 245*


----------



## Jack_Hammer (Mar 6, 2013)

subject continues to feel great during this pct run.  mood seems elevated this time around as well.
chest and delts today and it was feeling like someone stuck an ice pick in my chest the pump was so intense.  Was running low on IGF-1 LR and Labpe came thru in record time!  props to them.
continue to look leaner each week.  still running the same protocol as above.


----------



## Jack_Hammer (Mar 8, 2013)

weight was at 229 this morning.  still losing a few pounds, but everything appears to be tightening up nicely.  Sleep continues to be very good and the dreams are pretty damn vivid.  Wake up wondering if it was a dream or if it occured in real life! LOL
overall mood is very good and have actually been productive at work as opposed to slouching in chair and reading training articles.

running ghrp-6 and cjc no dac at 200 mcg 3 x's daily.   keeping IGF-1 LR3 at 50 mcg bilateral on training days.


----------



## Jack_Hammer (Mar 11, 2013)

been a few days... things continue to go very well.  weight is still at 229.  Strength is still there and endurance seems to be up as well.  mood has been very positive thru out peptide run.  
Will probably run for another couple of weeks which will put me at 8 weeks after last shot of test cyp...


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 11, 2013)

I ran CJC and GRHP 2 for the entire time between cycles and lost very little if any muscle mass. That was also the longest I've been off cycle since I started. I couldn't believe how much I retained and the size I was months after the cycle. I would recommend keep running those two at least twice a day at saturation.


----------



## Jack_Hammer (Mar 12, 2013)

I will strongly consider that..  I don't plan on doing a cycle until may. I am really shocked at how much I have kept


----------



## Jack_Hammer (Mar 13, 2013)

PCT as far as stane and nolva is over.  I will continue to run the cjc ghrp6 and igf-1 LR3 for the next couple of weeks, then take a break from the igf-1.  I will continue to run the other two for an extended time, most likely a couple more months.  All and all, I am 100% satisfied with what the peptides did for me.  This has been without a doubt, one of the best PCT's I have had.  
Would like to say thanks again to Labpe for their products and excellent customer service!!


----------



## Jack_Hammer (Mar 13, 2013)

Oh and....  when I started I was 239, now I am coming in at 229, as that may seem like a lot to lose, I can say I tightened up a ton.  I do believe most of that weight was water retained.


----------

